# ملفات اكسل مع الشرح بالعربي تطبيق نظرية الصفوف على ادارة المشاريع اوادارة الانتاج



## labeeb (2 يوليو 2007)

لقد قمت سابقا باعداد هذا الملف واحببت المشاركة اليوم به مع شرحه وكذا تطويره معكم 
في حال وجدت تفاعل من الاخوة الاعضاء ورغبة في الاستمرار نظرا لان هذا الموضوع مرتبط اساسا يعدة مواضيع (ادارة الانتاج , ادارة المشاريع , الطرق , الاحصاء ...)
اولا لنعرف مبدئيا بالعنوان واهميته يشكل عام في ادارة المشاريع خاصة الطرق برغم ان نظرية الصفوف تستخدم في كثير من التطبيقات العملية . لكن ساحاول قدر الامكان عدم تشعب الموضوع الا اذا طلبتم ذلك انتم . 
سنتكلم اولا على تطبيق نظرية الصفوف في تعيين أحسن عدد من شاحنات النقل من الناحية الاقتصادية .وساستعين بالاقتباس بتصرف من بعض المراجع في شرح الملفات وساذكرها جميعا لاحقا نهاية هذا البحث .(( من المعروف ان أحسن عدد للناقلات في مشاريع الأعمال الترابية هو العدد الذي يعطي أقل كلفة للوحدة الترابية, مع الاخذ بالاعتبار التكلفة الكلية لمكائن الحفر والنقل.
فإذا كانت سرعة إنتاج ماكنة الحفر ثابتة , وإذا كانت أوقات الدورة الواحدة للناقلة ثابتة أيضاً , 
فيصبح من السهولة إيجاد العدد الاقتصادي من الناقلات في المشروع . لكن من المعروف أن أوقات دورة الناقلة الواحدة لا تبقى ثابتة حتى لو كانت ظروف عملية النقل تبقى ثابتة , وعدد الناقلات ثابت , فمثلاً يلاحظ أحياناً أن ترى صفاً من الناقلات تنتظر دورها في التحميل , وأحياناً أخرى وبدون سبب ظاهر نرى ماكنة التحميل ( الغرافة مثلا ً) واقفة تنتظر بعض الناقلات لتحميلها , مما يسبب فقدان قي الإنتاجية . إذا أضيف عدد أخر من الناقلات إلى الأسطول الموجود لتقليل أو إزالة الخسارة في إنتاجية ماكنة التحميل ( الغرافة ً) , فإن إنتاجية هذه الماكنة ستزداد ولكن من المحتمل ليس بالقدر الذي يعوض الكلفة الإضافية الناتجة من إضافة ناقلات.
او لربما كانت الزيادة سببا في الخسارة نتيجة زيادة تكلفة المتر المكعب و تراكم الشاحنات عند التحميل مثال الموجود بالملف المرفق سيوضح تطبيق هذه النظرية على اعتبار استعمال غرافة الية تقوم بتحميل عدد الشاحنات التي تقوم بدورها بنقل التربة إلى موقع أخر وتفريغ حمولتها , وتعود التالية إلى موقع التحميل لتبدأ دورة جديدة 
تستخدم الرموز التالية في إيجاد وتطبيق المعادلات المطلوبة:

Q: إنتاجية المجرفة, متر مكعب في الساعة .
F: معامل التشغيل للغرافة, مثلاً 45دقيقة في الساعة =0.75
G: سعة الشاحنة مقداره بالأمتار المكعبة .
N: عدد الشاحنات الموجودة في الأسطول.
P: احتمالية عدم وجود شاحنة في الصف.
r: معدل وصول الشاحنات في الساعة, ماعدا وقت التحميل, بدون أي تأخير.
Ta= 1/r وقت دورة الشاحنة ما عدا وقت التحميل مقدار بالساعة.

m: عدد الشاحنات التي تحمل في الساعة.

X= m/r عدد الشاحنات المطلوبة في الأسطول.

Ts=1/m الوقت اللازم لتحمل الشاحنة , ساعة .

C: الكلفة الكلية في الساعة للمجرفة والشاحنات .

(Q=fmg =f*Q………………………………………………………(1-4


معادلة ((1-4 تعطي أمثل إنتاجية للغرافة. وإذا تطلب الأمر أن تنتظر الغرافة بعض الوقت لمجئ إحدى الشاحنات لتحملها فإن إنتاجية الغرافة ستقل وتصبح:

(Q=(1-P0)fmg = (1-P0)*f*Q ………………………………………(1-5







إن الكلفة الكلية للمجرفة والشاحنات في الساعة تعادل

C=nC1+C2 …………………………………………………(1-6

حيث أن:
C1:كلفة الشاحنة في الساعة.
C2:كلفة المجرفة في الساعة
وكلفة لكل متر مكعب تصبح:

(C= nC1+C2 / Q ………………………………………(1-7


ولأجل إيجاد الإنتاجية الحقيقة للمجرفة باستعمال ( 1-5) من الضروري معرفةP0عندما يستعمل عدد متغير من الشاحنات . وبإمكان القارئ أن يرجع إلى عدد من الكتب تشرح نظرية الاحتمالية Theory Of probability لمزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع)). إن احتمال عدم وجود شاحنة تنتظر في الصف يؤدي إلى إن المجرفة ستنتظر وصول شاحنة ويمكن إيجاده بالمعادلة التالية :
Po= p(X,n) /p(x,n). 


انا لي ساعة الى الان احاول ارفع بعض الصور التوضيحية ما اعرف ليش ما تظهر عندي ايقونة رفع الصور في tool bar
على العموم برفعها كمرفقات االى ان اعرف السبب رغم ان وجودها وسط الشرح احسن
نرجع للموضوع 
لقول انه بشكل عام تستخدم دالة احتمال بويسن لايجاد احتمال تواجد عنصر في مكان ما خلال وحدة زمنية مثلا عدد السيارات التي تمر في طريق خلال ساعة او عدد الاشخاص الذين يتواجدون في عيادة خلال يوم ...الخ وبامكاتكم مراجعة بعض نظريات الاحتمالات ... وسنعود الى هذا الموضوع لاحقا ...اقصد بعد شرحنا لموضيع عدة مترابطة بداء من موضوعنا هذا ومرورا بنظرية بيرت والمسار الحرج وضغط المسارات الحرجة .....الخ


----------



## labeeb (2 يوليو 2007)

طيب اظن انكم فتحتم الملف الاول وتوجد صوره مرفقة ( توظيحية ) تحت تبع الملف الاول اتوقع ان يسأل احدكم كيف ممكن اعرف او احدد بالضبط وقت زمن الدورة للشاحنة مثلا خاصة انه ممكن واحدة تتأخروالثانية لا وعملية اخذ المتوسط لعدد قليل من نتائج المراقبة لحركة الشاحنات قد لا يكفي بسبب تشتت نتائج الملاحظات .. واذا اخذنا عدد كبير فاننا نضيع الوقت والجهد .. اذن ما هو العدد اللازم لاخذ الملاحظات يعني كم مرة نسجل اوقات الدورة حتى نستكفي بعدد معين نأخذ منه المتوسط لزمن الدورة الواحدة ..غدا سارفع لكم ورقة الاكسل التي تقوم بذلك مع شرحها

طيب عموما هل يمكن للاكسل ان يقوم بنفس عملية الجدول في المرفق الاول الذى نتكلم عنه فوق اقصد إيجاد العدد الاقتصادي من الناقلات في المشروع وهل يعطينا افضل النتائج مع تعدد الحالات
اقصد ان نصل الى نفس النتيجة بدون عمل الجدول وخاصة لو كانت لدينا اكثر من نوع من الشاحنات ( مختلفة السعة ومختلفة في زمن الدورة او اكثر من غرافة ولكل واحدة طاقة انتاجية مختلفة .. ؟؟؟ اقول نعم ..كمان ممكن ان يكون لدينا اكثر من مشروع ولدينا غرافة واحدة او اكثر وعدة شاحنات من نوع او اكثر ونستطيع ان نحدد العدد الامثل من الشاحنات والتي تتجه لكل مشروع بحيث نحقق افضل ربحية .) عموما تكثر الاحتمالات والفرضيات والافضل ان نفهم كيف نعمل ذلك بدلا من ان تأخذوا ملف جاهز والسلام وحتى تفهم كيف لازم بالبداية ان نتعرف شوية على السولفر والبرمجة الخطية ( لمن ليس عنده فكرة ) ثم عن طريق السولفر solver سنعمل ذلك سويا لكن قبل ان نعمل ذلك يجب ان نبسط الموضوع بمثال ولو كان مختلف قليلا لكنه من نفس الموضوع أي اقصد ادارة الانتاج 
لقد قمت باعداد ملف اكسل اخر بالسولفر يوضح كيف يمكن ان تتعدد الحالات وهو مرفق بالاسفل ..اما موضوع السولفر فسنشرحه بسرعة بكرة ونكمل الحديث عن موضوعنا ولقد تركت الملف بدون حماية لامكانية التعديل عليه وتستطيع ان تقرأوا شوية عن السولفر في المساعدة والتعليمات تبع الاكسل 
عموما بعد ان تفتح الملف في الاسفل اذهب الى ادوات ثم اختار solver ثم بعد ان تفتح لوحة السولفر انقر على الزر solver ,ولاحظ تغير النتائج لعدد الماكنات 
عموما اذا لم تستخدم الامر solver فلا فائدة من ورقة الاكسل هذه
لقد كنت اعددت شرحا بسيطا بالصور لكن لم استطع اليوم تحميلها

بروح انام ونلتقي غدا او بعد غد اذا اردتم المزيد من التوضيح تفضلوا بطرح اي استفسار ....:55:


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (2 يوليو 2007)

جدا مشكور ياباشا مهندس
فعلا جهد رائع واتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## ابوسعاد (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود خصوصا ان الاحصاء علم لايدخل فيه الا من يملكه او بمعنى ان الافتاءات فيه قليلة فجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ الكريم لبيب .. جزاك الله خير واكثر من امثالك .. وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك

موضوع شيق واعتقد انه الاول من نوعه في هذا الملتقى .. يعني جديد 2007
ارجوا منك استكمال الحديث وبالتفصيل المناسب .. وبالصور قدر الامكان .. 

ملاحظة "نعاني حاليا من وجود ايقونة رفع الصور في tool bar الموجود في الرد المتقدم .. ولكن يمكن لك عزيزي استخدام مركز رفع الملفات والموجود في اعلى الصفحة باللون الاحمر"

عندي بعض الاستفسارات:
بالنسبة لتطبيق نظرية الصفوف في تحديد احسن عدد للشاحنات .. لم اجد في قائمة المدخلات حجم ما يراد نقله في الشاحنات "بمعنى حجم الردمية على سبيل المثال، او حجم التربة المراد نقلها" اليس هذا مؤثرا في ايجاد عدد الشاحنات المناسب؟


----------



## فيصل ع (2 يوليو 2007)

أخي الكريم لبيب
جزاك الله خيراعلى هذه الإضافة القيمة للمنتدى وبارك الله جهدك


----------



## labeeb (2 يوليو 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الكريم لبيب .. جزاك الله خير واكثر من امثالك .. وجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ...


 






اولا : اشكرك جدا اخي ابو صالح على تفاعلك وتشجيعك وكذلك على تنبيهاتك حول مركز رفع الملفات
ثانيا : بالنسبة لحجم الردمية او التربة المراد نقلها فجب ان تكون قد حسبت مسبقا اقصد انه الامر متعلق بجدولك الزمني وطاقة الشركة لتوفير السيولة النقدية و المعدات الثابتة ( غرافة , تراكتر او بلدوزر ,,......الخ) وانا فهمت تماما مطلوبك وهو الوصول الى العدد الامثل من الشاحنات من خلال كمية الردم المطلوب نقلها وهذا سيكون موجود في ورقة الاكسل الاخيرة التي سنصل اليها ولكن الامر يتطلب الانتقال بالموضوع على مراحله لان غرضي ال كان الشرح ليستفيد الجميع
عموما هذا الامر سنأتي على ذكره ولعلك لاحظت اني ذكرت سابقا اننا سنمر على عدة مواضيع مرتبطة بهذا الموضوع ومنها الجدوال الزمنية والمسارات الحرجة ونظرية بيرت ....الخ فمثلا يفترض ان تكون الكمية المطلوب نقلها معروفة من جداول الكميات او من احد البرامج مثل اللاند ديفلوبمنت وهنا ستلعب ورقة الاكسل دورها في اعطاء النتيجة في الاختيار الانسب​وبالطبع ستؤثر الكمية المراد نقلها على عدد الغرافات اولا و بالتالي على عدد الشاحنات ثانيا 

اما لوكان قصدك شيء اخر بخصوص الكمية النهائية التي سيتم نقلها يمكن حسابها كالتالي :​ 
لنفرض انك ستعمل لمدة شهر بغرافة واحدة فقط و كانت افضل انتاجية لديك والتي حصلت عليها من الجدول في الورقة السابقة Q = 150 م3/ ساعة عند استخدام عدد معين من الشاحنات 
فاذا كانت عدد ساعات العمل = 8 لليوم = 8 * 26 = 208 في الشهر
فانك ستنقل خلال شهر = 208 * 150 = 31200 م3​وانا سعيد لسؤالك الاستباقي وهو دليل سرعة البديهة لديك لان هذا فعلا هو ما ساصل
اليه في النهاية


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 يوليو 2007)

شوقتنا اكثر واكثر ... فعلا ما اقصده هو الامر المتعلق بالجدول الزمني وطاقة الشركة لتوفير السيولة النقدية و المعدات الثابتة.

وانا اسف على الاستعجال ولكن في انتظار المراحل كاملة ومفصلة على احر من الجمر


----------



## عبدالعظيم عوض محمد (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## labeeb (6 يوليو 2007)

*دراسة الحركة والوقت*

السلام عليكم 
اليوم سنتابع موضوعنا واود اولا ان اعتذر لكم عن التأخير لاني انشغلت شوية بعملي 
حتى لا نذهب بعيدا جدا سنبداء بشرح مواضيع تبدو للوهلة الاولى انها متفرقة مع ملفاتها اقصد ملفات بالاكسل طبعا ثم سنبدا بعد ذلك بالربط بينها واظن انكم ستصلون للنتيجة قبلي . الموضوع بشكل عام كبير وانا ايضا بطيء وكثير التغيب فأعذروني .... :4: 

كنت قد كتبت في المشاركة السابقة ما يلي : 

( اتوقع ان يسأل احدكم كيف ممكن اعرف او احدد بالضبط وقت زمن الدورة للشاحنة مثلا خاصة انه ممكن واحدة تتأخروالثانية لا وعملية اخذ المتوسط لعدد قليل من نتائج المراقبة لحركة الشاحنات قد لا يكفي بسبب تشتت نتائج الملاحظات .. واذا اخذنا عدد كبير فاننا نضيع الوقت والجهد .. اذن ما هو العدد اللازم لاخذ الملاحظات يعني كم مرة نسجل اوقات الدورة حتى نستكفي بعدد معين نأخذ منه المتوسط لزمن الدورة الواحدة ..غدا سارفع لكم ورقة الاكسل التي تقوم بذلك مع شرحها ) 

يبدو وانه لم يسأل احد حتى الان ؟؟:81: 
على العموم انا جهزت الملف تبع دراسة الحركة والوقت ستجدوه في المرفقات كما ستجدون بعض الصور الخاصة بشرح السولفر حول طريقة التشغيل بشكل مبسط وانا لم اتعمد التعميق في شرحه لان
شرح استخدام السولفر موجود بشكل جيد في التعليمات تبع الاكسل واذا في سؤال ممكن اجاوب
ولكني وضعت الصور للاخوة الذين لا يعرفون اطلاقا ما هو السولفر ؟ وكيف يستخدم ؟..... الحقيقة ان المشكلة ليست في استخدام السولفر ولكن في وضع المسألة من الهيئة الكلامية ( النصية ) الى الهيئة الرياضية ومن ثم الى السولفر ... لنأخذ مثال بسيط


----------



## labeeb (6 يوليو 2007)

للأ سف كنت احب ان اقوم بحل احد الالغاز التي شارك بها الاخ محمد طلعت والحل سيكون عبر السولفر و كنت ساستخدمه كمثال لكم لكن في هذا المقهى السولفر غير مثبت على الاجهزة كما انه يطلب ادخال السيدي تبع الاوفيس عموما مادام الموضوع مازال مفتوح سنشرحه في وقت لاحق 
غدا ان شاء الله سارفع لكم شرح ملف الاكسل تبع دراسة الحركة والوقت ... وكذا سنتابع احد عناوين موضوعنا .
من عناوين الموضوع : 
تطبيقات نظرية الصفوف , المسارات الحرجة وضغط الجداول الزمنية , دراسة الحركة والوقت , السولفر والبرمجة الخطية , وبعض مواضيع المحاسبة الادارية , متفرقات من الاحصاء , .... الخ 

انتظر اسئلتكم ... 
الى اللقاء


----------



## ابو الأمين (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حاتم المختار (6 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك... موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 يوليو 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## قلم معماري (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات وفقك الله


----------



## هنداسة بنت هنداس (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الملفات يالبيب فعلا انت لبيب 
بس انت شرحت الطريقة اليدوية للملف الخاص بتقدير عدد الشاحنات لكن البقية لم تشرحهم ممكن تشرح كيف ممكن احسب يدوي للملفات الباقية خاصة الملف الخاص بالـ solver وكذلك دراسة الحركة والوقت نريد اي ملف ترفعه لنا تشرحه لو كان ممكن
عناوين كثيرة وللان ما شرحت غير واحد فقط بصراحة انا ما اعرف شيء عن البرمجة الخطية ونظرية الصفوف وهل ادارة المشاريع تعتمد عليها ؟ ممكن شوية تفصيل بدون عناوين ؟
الحقيقة انا اعجبت بالموضوع لانه عملي اكثر من انه نظري 
وسؤال اخير ولو اتعبناك ما هي نقطة التعادل ؟ ونقطة الاغلاق ؟
شكرا لانك تطوعت بشرح الموضوع ونحن منتظرين المزيد ..


----------



## labeeb (8 يوليو 2007)

*تابع نظريةالصفوف*

*الاخت هنداسة *


*اولا : بالنسبة للشرح انا ما زلت مواصل ما انقطعت بس الواحد كمان عنده ضروفه وانا كلما لقيت فرصة ساشرح قدر المستطاع *



*ثانيا : بالنسبة لشرح الملف تبع السولفر كيف يحسبوه يدويا اليك مثال بسيط مشروح بالتفصيل الممل وانا لا اقدر اعطي مثال صعب لانه سياخذ مني وقت اولا **لشرحه** وثانيا لانه يأخذ وقت لحله وكمان ممكن البعض لا يفهمه*
*كما انه الافضل تتعلمي السولفر ما دام عرفت المبداء الذي يحسب به*


*ثالثا : بالنسبة لسؤالك عن هل تستخدم هذه العناوين التي ذكرتها في ادارة المشاريع نعم وبكثرة في بعض المجالات ولكن هذا لا يعني انها كل شيء ... *


*رابعا : بالنسبة لسؤالك حول نقطة التعادل ونقطة الاغلاق هي لا علاقة لها نهائيا بموضوعنا هذا وعموما *


*نقطة التعادل لمنشأة تعني هي النقطة التي تكون عندها المنشاة لا تربح ولا تخسر اقصد اجمالي التكاليف = اجمالي الايرادات *


*اما نقطة الاغلاق فهي النقطة التي لو لم يستطع المصنع او المنشاة بلوغها لاصبح عاجزا ان يدفع اجور رواتب الموظفين او اية تكاليف نقدية وعندها يغلق المصنع وعادة يكون هامش الامان في مثل هذه الحالات صغير جدا وربما يكون الحل الوحيد هو تقليص التكاليف العينية بقدر الامكان ولا اذكر حاليا اية معادلات خاصة بهذا الموضوع *







*اخيرا اليك الشرح للحساب اليدوي *​


*احد المصانع يقوم بانتاج أربعة أنواع من السلع( ا , ب , ج , د ) ويوجد بالمصنع أربع ماكنات والجدول التالي يوضح تكلفة التشغيل للماكنة بحسب السلعة المنتجة*
*احسب اقل تكلفة تشغيل ممكنة للماكنات الأربع؟*​ 
*تابعي الصور المرفوعة في الاسفل*

او هذ الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/20637/1183934102.zip​​
*الجدول الأساسي هوالاول رقم الصورة 1 *



*اريد ان اقول للاخوة الزملا اني سأتغيب لفترة ربما اسبوع او اكثر لضروف خاصة بالعمل 
فالى لقاء قادم ان شاء الله
م / لبيب
*


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aleemzaid (17 يوليو 2007)

نشكرك الف شكر يا بشمهندس عملك هو الجديد لعام 2007 نحن متابعين بجدية فلا تبخل علينا فنحن بحاجة لعلمكم بارك اللة فيك


----------



## roads (25 يوليو 2007)

والله بجد موضوع متميز وجزاك ربنا خير و انا متابع معاك للاخلر بس ياريت تدينا من وقتك شوية لان الموضوع بجد مهم


----------



## labeeb (28 يوليو 2007)

aleemzaid قال:


> نشكرك الف شكر يا بشمهندس عملك هو الجديد لعام 2007 نحن متابعين بجدية فلا تبخل علينا فنحن بحاجة لعلمكم بارك اللة فيك


 

حياك الله اخي .. والصدق انا ارتحت عندما قلتم انكم مهتمين وهذا ما الحظه من الزملاء .. وانا اعدك اخي اني ساستمر .. .. وعلى فكرة اود ان اوضح لكافة الاخوة المتابعين للموضوع ان يتابعوه حتى ولو بعد حين فأنا انوي ان ابقى على استمرار بتطوير اي ملف قمت بوضعه وكذا اثراء الموضوع واصلاح اية اخطاء لا سمح الله فعلى سبيل المثال الملف الاول فيه بعض القصور ولا اقول الاخطاء ولكن قصور حيث اني وضعته لكميه لا تتجاوز انتاجية 1000 على اعتبار انه لا فائدة من الزيادة في عدد الشاحنات حتى لو كان الحساب ممكن لانه في هذه الحالة يصبح زمن التحميل يقترب من الصفر وهذا مستحيل في الواقع ... ولكن كبرنامج كان من الوجب ان يقوم بالحساب في كافة الاحوال فمثلا حاول ان تعدل في القيم التالية : ولاحظ النتائج : الانتاجية المثالية للغرافة Q =معامل التشغيل f =معدل وقت دورة الشاحنة ماعدا وقت التحميل Ta =سعة الشاحنة g =


ستجد ان الاكسل لا يعطيك جواب او يعطي erorr قيمة خطاء او مالانهاية ... الخ ولهذا قمت بتوسيع نطاق الحساب وتمديده حتى الصف رقم 252 بدلا من 52 فقط برغم انه لن يصل اي مشروع الى قيمة تقارب نصف الاسطر لكن فضلت ات يبقى المجال اكبر حتى ولو كان مستحيل الوصول الى تلك القيم
لكنك ستصل الى نتائج مذهلة احيانا اذا استخدمت شاحنا ت ذات سعة كبيرة 18 م3 حيث باستطاعتك رفع الانتاج الى اكثر من 700 م3 في الساعة خاصة للمسافات البعيدة عن موقع التحميل والتي تتطلب مدة زمنية تقترب من النصف ساعة وستجد ان زمن التحميل انخفض الى النصف وهذا غير ممكن الا اذا كانت هناك اكثر من غرافتين او ثلاث تتناوب على الشاحنة طبعا قد تكون الارقام احيانا خيالية لكنك ستعرف بمجرد مقارنة النتائج بزمن التحميل الواقعي 
هل تعرفون اخواني ما هو الممتع في الامر 
الممتع هو عندما تغير حجم الشاحنات (او اية عوامل اخرى قد تغيب عن بال الواحد منا ) ستجد ان التكلفة للمتر المكعب قد تغيرت بفرض ثبات السعر فرضا او لنقل تغيره بشكل طفيف لانه بالعادة الشاحنات ذات الحجم 16 و18 تكاد تكون متقاربة في السعر وكذلك 12 و 14 
ان تلاعبك في عدة معايير قد تحصل معها على نتائج جيدة جدا 
طيب البعض بيقول ان العملية صارت تباديل وتوافيق واذا زادت االاحتمالات صار من الصعب الوصول لنتيجة مقنعة .... اقول ممكن لكن انت لازم تحسم بعض الامور مثل تكلفة الشاحنة في الساعة وكذا الغرافة واية عوامل تعد ثابتة بالنسبة لك... 
عموما المشكلة تصبح اعقد عندما يصير معك اكثر من نوع من الشاحنات ... وهنا سيأتي دور السولفر 
لقد اعددت لكم الملف الذي يقوم بذلك وبقى له بس التنسيق وان شاء الله بعد يومين ثلاثة برفعه لكم

لكن الان اعيد تحميل الملف الاول مرة ثاني وكما قلت ليس لخطاء فيه وانما لزيادة مجال الافتراضات فقط 
تحياتي لك ولكل المتابعين للموضوع


----------



## labeeb (29 يوليو 2007)

roads قال:


> والله بجد موضوع متميز وجزاك ربنا خير و انا متابع معاك للاخلر بس ياريت تدينا من وقتك شوية لان الموضوع بجد مهم


 



حياك الله اخي الكريم 

اولا : اشكرك على تشجيعك ومتابعتك وانا كذلك مستمر معكم في الموضوع برغم اني قد قررت مؤخرا ترك مهنة الهندسة الى غير رجعة ولكن هذا ليس معناه تركي للمنتدى لكن ربما كان هذا هو سبب تقصيري معكم 
فأرجو منكم السماح على التقصير ... 
ثانيا : مرفق بهذا الرد ملف لشرح ملف الاكسل الخاص بـ دراسة الحركة والوقت والذي يعتبر هام جدا ...اخواني ..لانه طالما ليس لديك نتائج من الواقع فكل عملك مشكوك فيه.. وكما قلت هل ستبقى طوال الوقت تدون ملاحظات ...؟!! غير معقول ..!! وكذلك ان اكتفيت بعدد بسيط ظنا منك ان هذا يكفي فهنا تكون المشكلة من وجود تشتت في البيانات ان الجدول المرفق سابقا ليس فقط لمراقبة الشاحنات في الطرقات وانما يصلح لمراقبة اي عملية اخري تتكون من عدد مراحل تقارب المراحل الستة او اقل 
او لاي تجارب معملية ايضا ... المهم طريقة الحساب اليدوي ارفقتها في اسفل هذا الرد وكنت قد وعدت سابقا برفعها وتاخرت فارجو المعذرة 
ثالثا : دعوني اوضح لماذا اهتم بشرح بعض الامور الجانبية وانا اعلم انكم تنتظرون ما هو اهم الحقيقة لاني ارى ان هذه المتعلقات مثل هذا الملف ( دراسة الحركة والوقت ) هو من الاساسيات فلو اردت ان تعمل دراسة لاي تجربة كانت فبمجرد معرفتك بالاساسيات تستطيع عمل جدولك الخاص 
على العموم لن اطيل .... ان على اي مقاول ان يعمل على شيئين : 
1 - معرفة اوقات فعاليات العمل الذي يقوم به بدقة جيدة
2 - الاستغلال الامثل لوقت العمل الفعلي 
ولهذا عنما تؤخذ الملاحظات يجب ان تؤخذ في فترات متفرقة نوعا ما حتى تسمح بظهور كافة الاحتمالات الممكنة للظروف المحيطة وثأثيراتها على سير العمل 
مثلا ممكن تؤخذ اولى الملاحظات اول الاسبوع ثم في وسطه ثم في اخره .. ويجب ان تحفظ هذه الدراسات كمراجع توكيد للمشاريع المستقبلية مما يعطي دقة اكبر في التوقعات 

الخلاصة : الملف مرفق ولكن هنا بعض الملاحظات 

ملاحظة1 : لاجل الحساب اليدوي قمت بوضع جدول t : التوزيع "ستيودنت" التائي
وقد حسبته لعدة حالات معامل ( مستوى ) الثقة 90%, 85 %, 80%, 75% C 
ويؤخذ الجدول عادة من الجداول الاحصائية كما انه توجد دالة بالاكسل توجد قيمة (t (student
لكني فضلت وضعه كمرجع 
ملاحظة2 : بامكان اكسل أن يقوم بكل الحسابات المذكورة في شرح الحساب اليدوي عن طريق الدالتين :
STDEVP : حساب الانحراف المعياري استناداً إلى مجموعة البيانات بالكامل المعطاة كوسائط
CONFIDENCE : إرجاع فترة الثقة لوسط مجموعة بيانات. فترة الثقة هي النطاق الواقع على أي من جانبي وسط مجموعة البيانات​

لمزيد من المعلومات راجع تعليمات الأكسل للدوال الاحصائية
​

ملاحظة 3 : اذا حسبت اي جدول لدراسة الحركة والوقت يدويا ووجدت ان النتائج تختلف قليلا عن الحساب بواسطة الدوال المباشرة بالاكسل فهذ الاختلاف بعد مراجعته وجدت ان غالبيته يعود الى التقريب في الحساب اليدوي وتكاد القيم تتطابق وعموما خذ باسواء الحالتين وريح دماغك​

ملاحظة 4 : في ملف الأكسل المرفوع سابقا استخدمت الطريقتين وتم الأخذ بأسواء النتائج 


وقد ذكرت ذلك في ملف الشرح وقد ذكرت كل هذه الملاحظات الا اني اعيدها لاني اعلم ان البعض قد لا ينتبه لها ​
و في النهاية توجد نماذج فارغة في المرفق لاجل التعديل و الطباعة لغرض تعبيتها من قبل المراقبين​​ 

اتمنى لكم التوفيق ... واعتقد ان موضوع الحركة والوقت قد اخذ كفايته من الشرح لكني ارحب بأي سؤال ... و المعذرة على التاخير.. 
الى اللقاء في الملف القادم و ... و ... نوووووووووم :55:


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (30 يوليو 2007)

هذا الموضوع رائع 
من فضلك لى استفسار أولاً كما فهمت أن هذا الامر يمكن تطبيقه على الخلاطات المركزية التى تخدم المشاريع الكبيرة أو عدة مشاريع 
1- كيف يمكن إختيار موقع الخلاطة أو الخلاطات المركزية الامثل و فى حالة الاتربة يكون إختيار المحاجر الانسب 
2- تحديد العدد الامثل من اللوريات بأنواعاها المختلفة
3- هل يمكن وضع فى الاعتبار الانواع و الاعداد المختلفة مما هو متاح ذات السعة و الكفاءة المختلفة
و لكم جزيل الشكر على إثارة هذا الموضوع الهام


----------



## labeeb (2 أغسطس 2007)

عبدالمنعم سلام قال:


> هذا الموضوع رائع
> من فضلك لى استفسار أولاً كما فهمت أن هذا الامر يمكن تطبيقه على الخلاطات المركزية التى تخدم المشاريع الكبيرة أو عدة مشاريع
> 1- كيف يمكن إختيار موقع الخلاطة أو الخلاطات المركزية الامثل و فى حالة الاتربة يكون إختيار المحاجر الانسب
> 2- تحديد العدد الامثل من اللوريات بأنواعاها المختلفة
> ...


 



حياك الله اخي عبد المنعم واهلا بيك معنا بالنسبة لاسئلتك :
اولا : بالنسبة لــ تحديد واختيار موقع الخلاطة المركزية او موقع المحاجر الانسب فهو من صميم الموضوع هذا ... و ان شاء الله قريبا ساعد الملف الخاص به لكم وسيربط بباقي الملفات وان لم يكن بشكل مباشر فطريقة تحديد الموقع تعتمد على حساب الوسيط للنقاط المختلفة في البعد مع الاخذ بالاعتبار التكرارات ( ممكن تكون الطلبات ) لكل نقطة وبالعادة هذه هي الطريقة الاعتيادية المتبعة ولكني اراها قاصرة نوعا ما حيث يمكن ان تلعب عوامل اخرى دورا هاما في اختيار الموضع الانسب على سبيل المثال قد تكون النقطة ب والنقطة ج تبعدان نفس المسافة عن أ الموقع المقترح للمحاجر أ وكذا كمية الاتربة المطلوبة من المحجر متساوية ولكنهما تختلفان في التكلفة للنقل كون احداهما تقع على جبل مثلا وسائقين الشاحنات يطلبون اجرا اعلى ...او اية عوامل اخرى
وهكذا فانه مع زيادة العوامل التي تؤثر في الاختيار تصعب عملية الحل اليدوي بالوسيط بالطرق الاعتيادية ولهاذا سنحلها بالسولفر... 
وبشكل عام سيكون هو نفس الملف الذي سنعده لاجل توزيع الانتاج في حال وجود اكثر من منطقة ردم موزعة على طول المشروع ... لكن هذا ان شاء الله سيكون بعد الانتهاء من موضوع الجداول الزمنية واعدادها .. .. الخ

ثانيا : بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني والثالث نعم ممكن وقد تكلمنا عن ذلك مسبقا واليك الملف الذي يقوم بذلك ستجده في المرفقات او على هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2/20637/1186009772.zip

الملف يحتوي على ثلاث ورقات: الورقة الاولى هي لتحديد العدد الامثل من اللوريات بأنواعها المختلفة و الاعداد المختلفة مع الاخذ بالاعتبار السعة و الكفاءة المختلفة...الخ
الورقة الثانية هي لاول ملف رفعته لكم وستجدون انه قد اصبح اكثر استيعابا لعدد الصفوف وانك تستطيع الحساب به حتى 7000 متر مكعب في الساعة وان كان الرقم خيالي لكن ما يهمنا هو قدرات الصفحة ان تكون اكثر مما نتوقع وقد وضعته في الورقة الثانية لانك قد تحتاجه ( ستفهمون عندما تفتحوا الملف من خلال التلميحات ) وبشكل عام ان شاء الله سيطور الملف في المراحل القادمة بحيث يدمج تماما ان شاء الله اما الورقة الثالثة فهي شرح مبسط لمن لا يعرف السولفر اطلاقا كيف يشغله 

ثالثا : قد تلاحظون كما قلت سابقا اختلافات بسيطة بين الحساب بالسولفر والحساب العادي والاختلاف عادة بسيط وناتج بسبب التقريب و ان شاء الله ساحاول تلاشيه مع تطوير الملفات بقدر المستطاع 
اخيرا : تلاحظون انه قد ربطنا في هذا الملف بين استخدام نظرية الصفوف في تقدير عدد الشاحنات وملف حساب انسب انتاج المرفوع سابقا اعتقد الان انكم فهمتم لماذا اتدرج في الشرح للموضوع ... عموما الموضوع لايزال مستمر وطويل وقابل للتطوير والتعديل ... فاعذروني على التقصير والخطاء والتأخير ...

غير محمي ولهذا يفضل عمل نسخة احتياطية منه 
اخوكم لبيب


----------



## labeeb (2 أغسطس 2007)

ماعرف ايش صار في الورقة الثانية بالملف برغم اني عدلته في البيت بروح اشوف ماله 
كان يقبل يحسب حتى 7000 وهنا صار 2900 ...غريب  
صحيح انها تكفي لكن انا اذكر اني عدلته !!! 
عجيب :81: ؟؟!! لازم اعرف.. على العموم بكرة بقول لكم ايش السبب هذا اذا عرفت 
تصبحون على خير :9:


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخ لبيب .. ما زلنا نتابع ابداعاتك بشغف


----------



## محمد_غاندي (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي المجهود العظيم
وبالتوفيق دائما مع ابداعاتك


----------



## sam_fx (6 أغسطس 2007)

نفسي افهم هالحكي


----------



## هنداسة بنت هنداس (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك ... وشكرا على الشرح والملفات


----------



## مييرا (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمدزايد (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكر الله لك وزادكم من فضله


----------



## مالك ردمان (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود الكبير


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً وننتظر التكملة


----------



## دايسكى (11 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

تشكر على مجهودك الطيب و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م الشايف (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*labeeb*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## labeeb (30 مايو 2009)

هذا المضوع له مدة طويلة منسي 
فكرت انعشه شوية
لاني للاسف ما كملته 
ومشاغل الحياة تنسينا التزاماتنا وواجباتنا فما بالكم باكمال موضوع
هذه نسخة بالانجليزية ارجو اذا هناك اخطاء لغوية تنبيهي 
عملت فيها بعض التحسينات واصلحت بعض القصور السابق في عمل الملف 
وانشاءالله قريب نحطها كمان بالعربي 
انشاء الله حد يستفيد منها


----------



## labeeb (30 مايو 2009)

هذه نسخة بالانجليزية ارجو اذا هناك اخطاء لغوية تنبيهي 
عملت فيها بعض التحسينات واصلحت بعض القصور السابق في عمل الملف 
وانشاءالله قريب نحطها كمان بالعربي 
انشاء الله حد يستفيد منها


----------



## labeeb (3 يونيو 2009)

تم تصحيح خطاء في بعض القوائم ارجو المعذرة حيث كانت خلايا بعض القوائم مؤمنة
على فكرة حتى يعمل السولفر يجب اضافته من قائمة ادوات ثم ادوات اضافية ثم اشر على سولفر اذا لم يكن مؤشر


----------



## odwan (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ولك مني كل تقدير وإحترام


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 يونيو 2009)

با رك الله بجهودك القيمة..


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 يونيو 2009)

thank you very much
good luck


----------



## labeeb (5 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم على تشجيعكم و داعاءكم اميييييييين لنا ولكم و تقبل الله منكم


----------



## labeeb (11 يونيو 2009)

جلال ثابت الأغبري قال:


> با رك الله بجهودك القيمة..


 


شكرا يا استاذ جلال يكفينا مرورك :34:


----------



## eng_houssam (11 يونيو 2009)

بالفعل موضوع شيق ومفيد جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## labeeb (12 يونيو 2009)

eng_houssam قال:


> بالفعل موضوع شيق ومفيد جزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 


يشرفني مرورك استاذ حسام


----------



## eng.sami (14 يونيو 2009)

رائع. .. شكرا ليك اخى


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## wal_dab (16 يونيو 2009)

ما شاء الله وبارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## labeeb (25 يوليو 2009)

محمدين علي قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


 


ان اكثر ما اراحني ان الاخوة المتميزين والاعضاء الفاعلين والفعالين في المنتدى هم اكثر من اطلع على الموضوع :84: اشكر لكم اهتمامكم وتشجيعكم


----------



## حسام قسام (19 أغسطس 2009)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Ind. Engineer (27 أغسطس 2009)

بصراحة كان اسلوبك لطرح الموضوع رائع واستفدت كثير من هذه المعلومات ..اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## labeeb (31 أغسطس 2009)

ind. Engineer قال:


> بصراحة كان اسلوبك لطرح الموضوع رائع واستفدت كثير من هذه المعلومات ..اتمنى لك التوفيق





هذا بس من ذوقك الرفيع 
تقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال والدعوات


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود الكامل (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جوزيت خيرا على كل ما افتنى به من كل ما قدمت


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى هذه الإضافة القيمة للمنتدى وبارك الله جهدك


----------



## واثق الخطوه (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله في جهدك


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*thank you very much*​


----------



## دعيج (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو برهان صحة قانون الإحتمال المستخدم في حساب إحتمالات تشغيل الجرافة .


----------



## labeeb (16 يناير 2010)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو برهان صحة قانون الإحتمال المستخدم في حساب إحتمالات تشغيل الجرافة .


 


الاستاذ / على محمد يوسف المحترم

حياك الله
وصلتني رسالتك واعتذر على التاخير كوني فعلا لا ادخل المنتدى هذه الايام لانشغالي 

انشاء الله سوف انشر بعض براهين الاحتمالات لحالات نظرية الصفوف الممكنة مع بعض

الامثلة(و من بينها حالة الغرافة في المثال ) في الاسابيع القليلة القادمة


اشكرك على مشاركتك


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (19 يناير 2010)

مشاركة متميزة ومفيدة لكل المهتمين بالموضوع لك خالص الشكر والتقدير وفى انتظار مشاركة أكثر تميزا من تلك


----------



## NAK (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## jcci (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على الجهد المتميز


----------



## abosalah1 (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## labeeb (14 فبراير 2010)

معتز محمود عباس قال:


> مشكور جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر على المجهود الرائع


 


يكفيني مرورك يا باش مهندس:1:


----------



## دعيج (4 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ,,,,


----------



## المبرمج مرعي (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
انا اعشق مادة الاكسل والاكسس والفيجوال بيسك والرياضيات
اريد ان اشارككم لرفعة هذا المنتدى الرائع لكن ليس لدي الوقت لهذا لانني مدرس كمبيوتر في معهد اهلي من بعد الظهر وكذلك انا موظف سكرتير صباحاً ..... ارجوا ان تعذروني اخوتي واخواتي الكرام


----------



## دعيج (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تامر دحان (23 ديسمبر 2011)

_إدارة المشاريع_ هو انضباط التخطيط والتنظيم ، وتأمين ، و*...*تطبيق أدوات _لإدارة المشاريع_ وتقنيات _للمشاريع الهندسية_ المعقدة*...*وتستخدم _الإدارة_ لوضع تعريف دقيق وكامل لل*...*وصفت دورة الحياة ، ووصف في العام الخامس لتكنولوجيا المعلومات _إدارة المشاريع_*...*


----------



## حسن احمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله وبارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## ahmed malik (7 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووور


----------



## nofal (7 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hysoom_eng (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------

